# Dead batteries



## MogadoreRez87 (Feb 14, 2009)

I have three large rv batteries that have been dead for a few years. Is there anywhere you can turn them in for cash?


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

most scrap yards will buy them. the one we have here in Muncie in. gave me 11.00 each for my old deep cycle batteries.
sherman


----------



## bassfishn (Jun 18, 2014)

three scrap yards in Akron on Hazel street buys them


----------



## MogadoreRez87 (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks guys


----------



## optaylor823 (Apr 23, 2015)

Autozone or advance will take the but not pay u for them. Also Basspro may take them.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

If you buy any new batteries you can use them for a core charge.


----------

